# buying a 2nd hand car



## agranderandonnee (Oct 31, 2018)

Olá Expat Forum 

The crazy adventure relocating from the UK to Portugal continues; 
I've been round and round completing paperworks (fingers crossed all is in order) 
I've been exploring
I've been making friends
I've started learning portuguese
And I set up a bank account (thanks again for the recommendations by very helpful and kind-spirited members here)
What a beautiful and amazing country no? 

Next little mission - hang up the walking boots and get a car; second-hand and as cheaply as possible.


My question; 
could anybody offer any advice on the paperwork side of things?
What documents do I need to ask the owner for?
Something pertaining to his proof of ownership presumably.
Should there be a service history paper-trail?
Is there an MOT equivalent - I need to investigate how this works.

and then tax?
Registering my driving license?

Gawd this is more like 100 questions! Apologies, I'm long-term hiker, eu vim a pé and still transitioning to a more stationary way of living!

I'm sure with searching I can find answers here on this forum, but just thought if anybody has any relevant experiences to share would be great to hear from you and I'd be grateful for the pointers!


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

The ownership document is called a ‘matricula’. If the vehicle is over 4 years old it needs an IPO certificate (equivalent to an MOT). With a bit of luck you will be able to look at all the historic IPO certificates on the car to check the kilometerage movement. Service history is probably a bit ambitious as most people go away from the main dealers as soon as possible due to cost.
The vehicle is taxed annually on its anniversary of matriculation at Financas (online) and once the car is linked to your fiscal number you will see when this is due, how much it is and how to pay.
Transfer of ownership can now be done online but if you want to go old school you can go to your local Conservatoria to do it. The primary responsibility is with the vendor to do this but you can now do it yourself. 
As for your driving licence. You pays your money and takes your choice. As a minimum you need to register your licence with IMTT but current UK govt advice is to exchange be it for a Portuguese one. This is an easy process (although it takes them time to action it) and all details can be found on IMTT.pt


----------



## agranderandonnee (Oct 31, 2018)

Pgmills, you are amazing. Obrigado obrigado!


----------

